# 10GBase-T -Intel or Chelsio-



## Phishfry (May 24, 2018)

I am pricing 10G-Base-T Ethernet cards.
Narrowed down to two cards. I plan on buying 2 or 3.
Chelsio T420-BT

Intel X540-T2

Anybody have any opinions? They are pretty equally priced. Lots of fake Intel cards to dodge.
Intel card is more but new.
I could probably do CX4 connectors for cheaper. I just like RJ45. It is convenient.
Especially with CAT6A already in place


----------



## Phishfry (May 25, 2018)

PacketMan said:


> I'm hurt that you would not ask for me, a networking guy, to chime in.


Ok now I could use your advice.... Intel or Chelsio. Both older models.
Getting ready to pull the trigger and I don't wanna buy a pair of both to try. I want 3-4 all the same interface, 2 with LP brackets.


----------



## k.jacker (May 25, 2018)

I have an Intel X540-T1 in my workstation.
I'm not using any special configuration so can't say if it's the better choice for a server environment then the Chelsio.

The driver at least is rock solid for me and works very well, even with suspend/resume (that may not be relevant for you I guess).

It noticeably heated up my mATX case when I threw it in at first.
It came with low profile bracket as well.


----------



## Phishfry (May 25, 2018)

It is a hard choice, Chelsio has FreeBSD benchmarks on thier website, So they care.
But used card could mean abused. Plus with a fan I hate buying used when new Intel is only $20 more.

I am wondering if either card works better over a PCIe 2.x bus.
2 of the cards are going in SandyBridge/IvyBridge machines.

I have always felt Intel interfaces are supreme on FreeBSD.
I am 98% sure those cards are not fakes but it is not an issue with the Chelsio..


----------



## k.jacker (May 25, 2018)

I have mine running in a PCIe 3.0 bus, but even PCIe2.0 8x provides enough bandwith at about 4GB/s for the two 10gbe interfaces.
That should be fine on Sandy/IvyBridge.

I bought mine new, for about 100$ on ebay about a year ago. I would avoid a used one.
The cards get quite hot. So I would be a bit worried that the cards have been running for several years without sufficient cooling and thus aren't in good condition.
I guess the chip itself has a tmax of around 100°C, but however, high temperatures will definitely reduce the lifespan of every electronic component...

Edit:
Depending on the chipset of the Sandy/IvyBridge system, I would be concerned that, say you have two x16 slots, the second one provides at least 8 lanes.


----------



## Phishfry (May 25, 2018)

I am curious to see if my Lanner FW7582 H61 chipset board will run the PCIe bus at PCie2 or PCIe3 with an Ivy Creek CPU.
It only has a single x8 riser slot.


----------



## k.jacker (May 25, 2018)

Nice device you got there, just took a look at it on the website.
Most IvyBridge CPUs have 16 PCIe 2.0 lanes I think and the H61 chipset has only 6, also PCIe 2.0.
So even if the board ifself comes with 6 x LAN and 1 x SATA they have hopefully connected the remaining lanes from the CPU connected to the PCIe x8 slot
and connected all the remaining stuff like USB to the H61 chipset's lanes.


----------



## Phishfry (May 26, 2018)

The IvyBridge Q77/QM77HM77 chipset is the only one I have used where the board does either PCIe 2.0 or PCIe 3.0 depending on the CPU.
That is what piqued my intrest, Lanner lists Sandy and Ivy bridge processor options with H61. Maybe a typo.
So we will see. I plan on trying an IvyB chip on my next 2 I have coming.


----------



## PacketMan (May 28, 2018)

Phishfry said:


> Ok now I could use your advice.... Intel or Chelsio. Both older models.
> Getting ready to pull the trigger and I don't wanna buy a pair of both to try. I want 3-4 all the same interface, 2 with LP brackets.



Ahhh nuts, sorry, I am weak when it comes to 'chip set' choicing of NICs, video cards, etc.  I have never even heard of Chelsio.  I have been choosing Intel only because I have good success using them with FreeBSD; keeping in mind my use case is light duty home use. Sorry I wish I could be more helpful.


----------



## Phishfry (May 28, 2018)

Well after some reading k.jacker is right on. Even if the Lanner can take an Ivybridge CPU it is still limited to the 6 PCIe lanes.
H61 was a turkey hence the description by Lanner as a value network solution.
I don't think these boxes are ideal for 10G cards. Looking at the specs now I would be afraid to put anything in the slot that is taxing. It would be nice to add a 10G card to feed it.


----------

